# How Many Bees...



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

The immediate number of bees will never be more than the parent colony. 

I'm not sure of what you're asking. A split is dividing numbers....if you split in half, you get half the number you start with. :s


----------



## Banemorth (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure what you're asking. Are you asking how many bees you should use to make a split?


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

You want enough bees to cover the brood frames in the split and then some to account for the lost foragers.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm

A minimum number of bees for a split?

I like 3-4 frames of brood and a few shakes of bees.


----------

